# Garden Helper Machine



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I call it the "P" Machine. P standing for Planting, Picking, Pulling weeds and Putting around the garden. I had some interest in this machine on another thread so I started this Thread so we would not be messing up the other thread. 

I am going to copy and paste some or the article that was Featured in the Farm Show Magazine (below).

I really Love gardening but I have a bad back and when it comes to staying bent over in the garden it gets rough. So I built this Helper Machine. 

The machine was fabricated out of 1" square tubing 1/8" thick. This was my first build using a welder and tubing bender so do not look at the welding to closely.

The two seats are adjustable---they will move several inches closer to the row middle or several inches farther away.

The drive motors, wiring harness and control were removed from a power wheel chair. The two motors operate on 24 volts and are already a gear reduction motor. Since I was using a larger rear tire than is on the power wheel chair and I wanted a lot of torque I reduced their output even more to 4.6 to 1 by using a 13 tooth sprocket on the motor and a 60 tooth on the wheels drive axle. A #35 chain connects the sprockets. 

The machines top speed is about the speed of a walk but can be slowed down to a craw by using the original wheel chair speed adjust control with the joy stick pushed all the way forward. Naturally it will stop by releasing the joystick or returning it to its centered position. The machine works like a Zero turn lawn mower or a rear drive power wheel chair meaning the front tires swivel as the rear tires control the turn. No need for front wheel steering this way.

The Control can be moved easily from one side to the other so I drive it from either side. The control can also be moved to the middle.

I have four T-105 6 volt Trojan golfcart batteries on two racks above/behind the drive wheels so that less weight will be put on the front swivel tires. The four batteries are hooked in series for 24 volt set-up. I am using two 12 volt 80 watt solar panels hooked in series that will run through a 20 amp 24 volt charge controller to keep the batteries charged properly. The wiring was simple because I used everything off the power wheel chair including the wiring harness. I had to lengthen the wires some because this machine is so much bigger than the wheel chair.

The 24 volt battery set-up was wired to the original battery disconnect plug that was on the wheel chair battery pack, so its just a simple plug into the harness. The 24 volt solar charge controller wires hooks to the batteries in the same place as the positive and negative wires for the disconnect plug.

I had the 4 Trojan batteries, but I could also have used two 12 volt deep cycle batteries. Or, I could have used the original batteries off the wheel chair, but those batteries were going bad. So, I used what I had. I am sure the run time will be a lot longer the way I have it set-up.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

That is very cool.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

If anyone has a question or comment about this Machine---Feel free to post/ask. I would Love to see every gardener that has a physical problem have one or something similiar to Help out. This Machine has helped me So much this year with my gardening. I have changed a few things---like remove the solar panels and put them on the shed because the Machine stays under the shed most of the time. I have a barrel I can put on the top or rear to water or put liquid fertilizer to the plants. I will post a picture in the next post.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

This is a picture where I had the barrel temporary on the back. I was using the barrel to put out some liquid nitrogen and compost tea. I had removed the 4 big batteries and was using the 2 batteries off the wheel chair. The reason there is no batteries on it in this picture was----after several trips up and down those rows with that loaded barrel the batteries got to weak so I just unplug them and carried them to the shed to recharge some but I did have enough power to finish.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You need to patent that if you can.
You could sell millions of them


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You need to patent that if you can.
> You could sell millions of them


Thanks. I might have should, but I did not and it has been exposed on several web sites and Farm Show that If I wanted to----Which I didn't --I think it would be to late. I am willing to offer any helpful info I can for someone wanting to build their own. I like Building Things and as stated this was my first welding, tubing bending---I even cut alot of the metal with a circuliar saw with a metal cutting blade. I know a man with some good equipment could do a better job, but Mine Works GOOD for me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Aw now, that's just cool! I really like how it straddles the row.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

clever, handy and a good-looking ride!


----------



## carolb5 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you so much, really. I market garden by myself and I am dreading each season as it approaches. I know how much work gardening is, even if you have tractors and stuff like I do. You still have planting, weeding and havesting to do up close and personal. Of course I want every measurement, wheel size, placement of cup holder.

Thank you again. Carol


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it hard on the body or feel weird
reaching off to the side all day?


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

PD-Riverman said:


> Thanks. I might have should, but I did not and it has been exposed on several web sites and Farm Show that If I wanted to----Which I didn't --I think it would be to late. I am willing to offer any helpful info I can for someone wanting to build their own. I like Building Things and as stated this was my first welding, tubing bending---I even cut alot of the metal with a circuliar saw with a metal cutting blade. I know a man with some good equipment could do a better job, but Mine Works GOOD for me.


I saw it in Farm Show and remember thinking I could use one. I didn't know it was an HT poster that built it, though. Very cool idea! I've seen other things kind of like yours, but this looks a lot more comfortable to use than anything I've seen.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

haley1 said:


> Is it hard on the body or feel weird
> reaching off to the side all day?


My garden is not big enough to work in it all day---LOL only 1 1/2 acre this year.

Keep in mind that the seats will move in towards the middle of the row as well as move away, they also swivel in either direction. If I am planting a bunch of transplants I move the seats a few inches towards the middle, swivel the seats towards each other then put my feet in the seat on the other side and transplant. 

I use a earthway seeder to plant my seeds.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I built this machine the same width as my tractor. I also started out with nice thick padded seats which set me up higher and caused me to have to bend over more to reach the dirt, so I took those seats off and put these on. I like these seats and I do have a thin firm pad to sit on if i need it.

Carolb5. Keep in mind that this was built to fit my garden and my needs. If someone wanted to build something similiar they would need to build it to fit their garden---wider or narrower, taller or lower. I do not have a picture but I have a seat that sets up about normal chair height that I could sit on and break corn, cut okra, with my buckets sitting on the frame at my feet. I bought a sprayer like this-- CountyLineÂ® Deluxe Spot Sprayer, 25 gal. - 2137081 | Tractor Supply Company that I want to put on top and rig up 3 sprayers so I can drive down the rows and spray both sides and the top of vegetables in one pass. I now use a backpack sprayer and have to spray one side then walk down the other side to spray it. This machine can be used to do alot of things in the garden with a little change and add ons.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, wish more people would build battery powered toys.

Were did you find the wheel chair parts?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

haley1 said:


> Good job, wish more people would build battery powered toys.
> 
> Were did you find the wheel chair parts?


I bought a used one off Craigs list---well I actually bought 2---one they wanted $400 another for $300, she told me I could get both for $600 and they would throw in a 3rd one for free---they could not get it going. I bought them and the one that was free is the one I used for this machine. Planned to sell the other two but I just put them in storage----one is a almost new hover round. Might build something else out of them----LOL


----------



## carolb5 (Nov 14, 2007)

I would like to bump this post until it is placed in the vault. Too important to miss.

Carol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Copied to the vault.
You can also pm, me when you see a thread of this caliber if you think should be in vault.
I was waiting until it got most of the posts, so all would be in the vault.
But it's a very great thread to keep.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Great idea and I know someone who could use one. Have you drawn up a set of plans to sell? It could be a moneymaker.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

brosil said:


> Great idea and I know someone who could use one. Have you drawn up a set of plans to sell? It could be a moneymaker.


Well my thoughts on this is there is so many ways, widths, heights that this machine could be built to suit the person/garden it is intended for that plans would be no good. See I bent most of my frame with a pipe bender because I wanted it solid and I knew I was not a welder. A good welder would probably just cut and weld each turn instead of bending it. I know that I have to realize that everyone is not the same. My original thoughts is---I built it without plans or pictures so now that there is pictures---I could look at the pictures now and build one If I was not the original builder. If I had plans of the drive/motor/gearing That would probably save someone some time. I guess I just do not know how the plans would need to be wrote up---LOL.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

How about a single seater with an outrigger like a Hawaiian kayak?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What did you use to bend the pipes? Do they have a device to do that?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> How about a single seater with an outrigger like a Hawaiian kayak?


LOL. Kinda Cute, but I need it so it will stadle the rows---LOL. My wife and her Mother were planning to pick butter beans using this. But if a person wants one like in your picture---go for it!!


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Terri said:


> What did you use to bend the pipes? Do they have a device to do that?


 I used one of these Hydraulic Pipe & Tube Bender - 12 Ton. I bought it used off Craigslist. I had to modify it a little so it would work better for the square tubing. I will share that info if needed.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks sorta like the back end of the older ride on tobacco harvesters, the kind with four seats on the back for croppers to sit on. There are still a few around that as of yet have escaped the scrapyard. I sure like the looks of that set up, it'd be nice to able to pick butterbeans like that,especially with a shade.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

plowhand said:


> Looks sorta like the back end of the older ride on tobacco harvesters, the kind with four seats on the back for croppers to sit on. There are still a few around that as of yet have escaped the scrapyard.


 Yes it does make me think of those, but with this you do not have to hook it to the tractor or do not need another helper. I was on this machine weeding a 100yrd row of onions. My wife came up on her golfcart and ask if I need some help. I said nope--its a piece-of-cake with this machine---LOL.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

PD-Riverman said:


> Yes it does make me think of those, but with this you do not have to hook it to the tractor or do not need another helper. I was on this machine weeding a 100yrd row of onions. My wife came up on her golfcart and ask if I need some help. I said nope--its a piece-of-cake with this machine---LOL.


Are you weeding by hand or do you have a harrow attachment?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Terri said:


> Are you weeding by hand or do you have a harrow attachment?


We made the mistake of planting like this.

x---x
--x--
x---x
--x--
x---x

LOL so I could not get a hoe in between them with out possibly damaging them. I use my tractor and cultivators and cultivate as close to them as I can then the rest I had to do by hand---using the P Machine so I did not have to bend over(keep in mind I have a bad back which is my reason for building this machine). If I was to do that pattern again I would leave more space between the bulbs so I could hoe.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Onions ALWAYS are fiddly things to weed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Darn. I saw the title and expected to see a couple of stable "boys" raking and pulling weeds. I could use a few of those......


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

are you going to produce this unit for sale?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

davel745 said:


> are you going to produce this unit for sale?


I did not plan too. I was asked in the "vault" if I would build one for a guy----well when it came out in Farm Show I was called and E-mailed by ALOT of people interested in this but I always told them I was not going to get into building them. I just been to busy to take on more work. Maybe someone on here might take my idea and go with it. I could sell them mine to copy if needed. It would not bother me because I would always know who built the first one--LOL.


----------



## carolb5 (Nov 14, 2007)

PD-Riverman, your help has been very generous. A few more questions. Did you hunt for a specific type of wheelchair or scooter? Does it have to have a joy stick or can you replace the steering with one? And could you post a picture of the wheel-chain-motor set-up? I'm such a visual learner. Again, I thank you for the knowledge you share.

Carolb5


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Its simplier to use a wheel chair motor that clamps to round tubing----some bolt to flat plates. If it bolted to flat plates then you would have to weld on plates, plus fix a way to tighten the drive chains when needed. Look at the motor in these pictures close---if I need to tighten the drive chain all I got to do is loosen the bolts and slide the motor a little.

Using the joystick control has alot of advantages---it controlls EVERY thing at your finger tip---the speed, forward and reverse, turning etc. If you did not use the joystick---you would have to come up with ways to control all that. BUT it can be done. If interested I can tell you how I would do it without the joystick control.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone is building one or planning to or building something similiar---I would be glad to offer any help and there are people on here that would probably be more helpful than myself. As I said in earlier post----this is my first welding and tubing bending I have every done so I know there is alot of people with more knowledge in that than myself.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

carolb5 said:


> PD-Riverman, your help has been very generous. A few more questions. Did you hunt for a specific type of wheelchair or scooter? Does it have to have a joy stick or can you replace the steering with one? And could you post a picture of the wheel-chain-motor set-up? I'm such a visual learner. Again, I thank you for the knowledge you share.
> 
> Carolb5


Carol, I wanted to add this info---- I posted in a earlier post how I got the power wheel chair to build this. Since at a auction I bought a complete power wheel chair for $5(bad batteries), before I got one for free. You can watch craigslist and get them at a good deal. I use the motors for other projects, like my most recent---a can crusher(I need to take a picture of that) also I use one of the motors on my worm harvester. I have several other projects I am going to build---some will be using power wheel chair motors. I even use the drive motors off kids battery operated cars/jeeps etc for projects as well as kids electric scooters etc, I love building things. I always said If I every Got a welder and a torch I would be Building alot of things----well I bought a welder and made this P Machine and also my can crusher---hope to get a torch set-up one day---I probably will get REAL Dangerous with that---LOL.

I really would like to share photos of the things I have built the last several years, but I feel if I Did---SOME would think I was Just Showing off, Some would not be impressed----others would Be. I am NO show off, but when I do build/make something and I am Proud of It---I like others to see it(example I made my X-wife two maternity dresses from modified dress patterns and everyone loved them---LOL---She modeled/showed them off, not me) I never made a dress before or since---LOL ----But How do You show others without being a Show Off in somes eyes? I guess in a way if I build something and want to "show" it is a form of "Show Off" but I mean no harm when I do it and I am always willing to share any info to help anyone that would want to build the same. I guess this info should have been put in another thread---being I am venting. Later


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

That is just a great machine. 
I have thought about getting a used electric wheel chair to drive around my property and haul firewood, etc in. Will have to keep this in mind, but I have several other projects I still need to finish up first.


----------



## carolb5 (Nov 14, 2007)

PD-Riverman, you are not a show-off!!!!!!! You are sharing your knowledge with others who have requested it. I personally have become inspired to build (have husband build) your garden helper. Actually, I just purchased a power wheelchair today. $200. I wouldn't have done it without you steering me along. 

Many thanks, Carolb5


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

carolb5 said:


> PD-Riverman, you are not a show-off!!!!!!! You are sharing your knowledge with others who have requested it. I personally have become inspired to build (have husband build) your garden helper. Actually, I just purchased a power wheelchair today. $200. I wouldn't have done it without you steering me along.
> 
> Many thanks, Carolb5


If you got any questions---ask and I will try to help.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

CountyLineÂ® Deluxe Spot Sprayer, 25 gal. - 2137081 | Tractor Supply Company that I want to put on top and rig up 3 sprayers so I can drive down the rows and spray both sides and the top of vegetables in one pass. I now use a backpack sprayer and have to spray one side then walk down the other side to spray it. 
you might try pop up sprinkler heads need 15-20 psi to pop up can get 45, 90 180 spray patterns


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

dkhern said:


> CountyLineÂ® Deluxe Spot Sprayer, 25 gal. - 2137081 | Tractor Supply Company that I want to put on top and rig up 3 sprayers so I can drive down the rows and spray both sides and the top of vegetables in one pass. I now use a backpack sprayer and have to spray one side then walk down the other side to spray it.
> you might try pop up sprinkler heads need 15-20 psi to pop up can get 45, 90 180 spray patterns


 Thanks for the info----I do have a big box of pop-ups and alot of heads. I was planning to use the sprayer heads just like the ones that come with the crop sprayers like are used behind the tractor. I will get to that project later---I got several more projects going on right now----LOL. Today I am getting set-up to saw some tapered lap siding for the Garden storage building---got to run sharpen some bandsaw blades for the sawmill. Busy All The Time! Ketch you all tonight.


----------

